# NS Bikes



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

So I've been waiting for NS frames to come back in stock at BTI so I can order one from the shop I work at. Does anyone have any insider information about their production? E-mail messages to them (NS Bikes) go unanswered.

Thanks!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

i own The Core 08, its their line of completes for am, superb frame, parts are norm, if theres anything thats breaking its either me or the parts, the frame's paint is ok, sticker are a lil tacky (plan to custom some).

suggestion; get a frame to build up, their completes aren't the best or bang-for-your-buck stuff.

might i ask which are you lookin at?
well actually which ever one you pick, it will def be a good one..
:yesnod: :thumbsup: 

SUPERB frame, can't say how much i love it, so here it is...
of course its not bone stock, but quite obvious what i swapped...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been waiting for their '08 Suburban's to come back into stock and I'll be building it up as a SS short-travel urban ride. Sick bike!


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

Considering the Holy doesn't come out til March, I wouldn't count on anything much sooner than that. You could try calling BTI


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

checked their webby, they are also talkin bout something around march...
wait it out, it will be worth it...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

:madmax:

BTI only has the 26" specific Suburban and I'm _not_ going to build up a new set of wheels.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

you dont have to, the 24 wheels work fine for it and it comes out to have just about the same geo as the capital if thats what ur goin for. you just dont get to have the chainstays super super sucked up. just super sucked up


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I finally decided to stop worrying and just ordered the damned thing. I realized the geometry will still be a bit quicker and the frame lighter than my 243. That's all I wanted.

Thanks!


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive got a 2008 Capital ordered at Chain Reaction, just waiting for them to come in stock.
They will be stocking the 24 specific Suburban also if thats what your looking for.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

For 2008 they have two versions instead of one that uses both wheels, so definatly get the 24" specific frame if you want to run those wheels.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Yep i would also advise going the 24 specific Suburban for 24's instead of running 24's on the 26 specific. The 2008 24" Subs look super dialled, one of the best 24 specific frames on the market IMO (here is a really nice '08 24" ns Sub recently built up in OZ).


----------

